

How easily we are fooled: The rotating grid illusion - alexwg
http://blog.ted.com/2008/09/rotating_grid_i_1.php

======
nazgulnarsil
it's the same mechanism by which propellers spinning at certain speeds appear
to be moving slowly, or even backwards.

